# Question



## Popqueen62 (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't remember if this is the place to do it, or not. But how do you turn on the HTML code? It's bugging me because it keeps saying that it's off. And how come we can't have animated signatures. You know like scrolling marquees? I'm positive vBulletin will let you animate them, because another site i was on powered by vBulletin lets you animate your signatures. Or are you doing that so we pay more attention to the content of the postings rather than the style? Well anyway Mods, can you answer me back? Thanks.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 17, 2003)

HTML is off because...well, I guess it just is. Vb code is on, though, and you can use that.

Animated/image-bearing signatures are a distraction, and I--although I can't vouch for the other mods or members--would not want them.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Mar 17, 2003)

I understand. It was just one of those questions that I just had to ask because of the built up curiousity within me. Thanks.
Popqueen62


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 25, 2003)

Why is HTML code off?? It's such a wonderful and great thing!


----------



## Niniel (Mar 26, 2003)

This might sound stupid, but what is it? What wonderful things does it do if it's on?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *Why is HTML code off?? It's such a wonderful and great thing! *



Not really. If someone was allowed to use HTML code, all they would need to do is post something with a few tags and could "hijack" the page (</td></tr></table>). Also, HTML allows the <script> tag, which could point to a malicious javascript. In general, enabling HTML is dangerous for the board and for the users.



> This might sound stupid, but what is it? What wonderful things does it do if it's on?




HTML is Hyper-text-markup-language. *It is not code*. Basically, it formats text for a web page. 99% of web pages you see are displayed with HTML. To view sample HTML (though very complex), go to View -> Source on the menu in Internet Explorer


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree, it would be a bad idea having it on. I have done a lot of learning on HTML in my website design class and it is better to leave it off


----------

